# EIGIN SKYLARK  PROJECT ON E BAY



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 2, 2022)

START TO A GOOD PROJECT FOR SOME ONE..... SORRY I DON'T KNOW HOW TO POST LINK........................


----------



## Krakatoa (May 4, 2022)

Looks like a Petrosaur skeleton!


----------



## higgens (May 4, 2022)

I missed it how much?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2022)

higgens said:


> I missed it how much?



$650 shipped. Wish I coulda snagged it myself


----------



## higgens (May 4, 2022)

Dam that’s right up my alley


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2022)

higgens said:


> Dam that’s right up my alley



Fork alone was worth almost that. Looked like the frame had some repair work.


----------



## slick (May 4, 2022)

All the rare parts are missing. One hell of a project. Bars, fenders, seat, headlight cover, glass lens.... there is another $1500 in parts if you can find them. Oh and the stem. Speedometer stem, $1200ish.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2022)

slick said:


> All the rare parts are missing. One hell of a project. Bars, fenders, seat, headlight cover, glass lens.... there is another $1500 in parts if you can find them. Oh and the stem. Speedometer stem, $1200ish.



It was a 37, so no speedo stem.


----------



## mike j (May 5, 2022)

.... and don't forget the rack, that probably went to some lucky Bluebird.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 5, 2022)

mike j said:


> .... and don't forget the rack, that probably went to some lucky Bluebird.



If it did it would have to be modified to fit correctly. They are not the same. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (May 5, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> If it did it would have to be modified to fit correctly. They are not the same. V/r Shawn



When dealing with unobtainium, sometimes you have to be a little creative.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 5, 2022)

SOLD.!!!!!!!!!!!!...👀👀👀👀👀👀





SOLD.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!... 👀  👀  👀  👀  👀


----------



## cyclingday (May 5, 2022)

Smokin deal!


----------

